# Hinterrad



## moth (16. April 2002)

moin!

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr für hinterräder fahrt, also naben-felgen-kombination...
natürlich könnt ihr dann gleich dabeischreiben was ihr dafür geblecht habt un obs gut is oder nich...

überlege ob ich mirn lr mit onyx un rhyno lite holen soll (36-loch)


MFG moth


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

also ich fahr ne2002 xt nabe mit ner d 521 von mavic bin auch ganz zu frieden würde mir aber lieber ne breitere felge holen wie die dx32 von alex! die ist nämlich richtig dick! hab 200 geblecht mit ein +speichen! mit nem michelin 2.2 wildgripper und latex schlauch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (16. April 2002)

ok... also ich fahre ein Hinterrad 
aufbau:

Ring:         Mavic d521 Black
Speichen:  20mm DT Champion
Nabe:        Shimano XT 5x

Naja... fährt sich ganz gut ist aber ganzschön schwer!

kosten liegen etwa bei: 
150 ka was die neue XT kostet da ich eine alte drin habe wegen der zuvelässigkeit und stbilität!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

moth: nimm keine onyx, das hält nich lang, lieber mehr ausgeben und ne 240 oder chris king. 

Ich fahr alex dx 32 gelocht und Hügi240. habs beim Hoffmann bestellt, komplett mit Dt revolution Speichen. Preis weiss ich nich mehr. 
Sun rhyno würd ich nich nehmen. die alex is fast n cm breiter und wenn gelocht nich viel schwerer als die rhyno.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

was is 5x?


----------



## wodka o (16. April 2002)

Ich fahre:

- Alex DX32(ungelocht) 
- 2002 DEORE Nabe
- Tioga Factory DH(schwer,aber noch *keinen* Snake Bite)               


Die Nabe ist mit Sicherheit nicht das Optimum,aber sie ist billig und zum durchrutschen habe ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht gekriegt.Naja,irgendwann wird wohl auch so´ne CK ins Haus kommen.....  


MfG
wodka o


----------



## moth (16. April 2002)

mh... also wie ich sehe sind das ja alles 2-klinken-systeme bis auf biketrialer...

damit habsch ziemlich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und zwar mit der deore nabe (@wodka o) - innerhalb von 30km 2 freiläufe und eine kassette durch!!

hab mir auch schon überlegt die 240 zu nehmen, aber die is so leicht und mit leichten dingen... nene, die mach so schnell putt! außerdem noch bissl teurer!

hab zwar im moment keine kohle, wird aber wohl am ende irgendwann einmal auf die 240 hinauslaufen, weilsch stirnradverzahnung ham will...  

MFG moth


----------



## Reini (16. April 2002)

hab derzeit eine
Mavic 521
LX Nabe (32 Loch)
IRC Backcountry und einen ganz normalen Schlauch ......

wobei ich als nexste gerne eine DX 32 hätte.... einem El Gato ....

muss i mal mit meinem vater reden weil i selber ka geld hab  und ich eh schon 2 höhen schläge hab, 1 normalen achter und zentrieren leider nicht geht ... weil das llaufrad schon von anfang an schlecht eingespeicht war *grml*


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

würde mir auch gern die dx 32 kaufen aber wo? und wieviel? kann man die gleich gelocht kaufen? gibs die auc in 32loch?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. April 2002)

Hi,

kannst bei www.hoffmannbikes.de für 75 kaufen. Der locht die dann gleich.

Gibt's die etwa nur mit 36 Loch?


----------



## moth (16. April 2002)

also ich kenn die nur in 36-loch, so hab ich se auch am monty (20")

aber 75 is teuer oder?  wo ich die auch gesehen habe, 99dm war der preis!

bei der verdellts total die flanken )

MFG moth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. April 2002)

gelocht kosten die 75.....hat mir heute der Lorenz gesagt......

Wie bitte bekommst du ne 26" in ein 20"????


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

kennt ihr noch ne andere breite felge mit 32 loch die nicht so schwer ist ? würde mich riesig freuen wenn ihr euch mal informiert. vieleicht von koxx?
DANKE!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

fürs Lochen verlangt der Hoffmann halt schon bisschen viel find ich. Die Felge kann man aber auch selber lochen, wenn man bisschen "handwerkliches  geschick" hat und das entsprechende Werkzeug . 


die alex gibts in 32 und 36 loch --> www.alexrims.com

genauso breit is die Felge von Megamo. Die hat aber keine doppelkammer, und is deshalb bisschen leichter. Hab mal gelesen dass die so um die 600g wiegt. 
dann gibts noch die planet x. die hat 36 Loch ---> www.trialman.de
Koxx macht keine eigenen soviel ich weiss. Gibt auch noch die Felgen von Monty. die sind 40mm breit. Monty megamo planet x ham aber 36 Loch. andere 32er in der breite weiss ich jetz nich. 

@tt die alex gibts auch fürs 20"


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

hast du ne ahnung wieviel die mit 32 loch kostet?


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

hat der tt ja shcon gesagt 75 gelocht. Normal so etwa 60.


----------



## trialfreak (16. April 2002)

Hi,
muss man die Felgen direkt bei alexrims.com bestellen,
o. gibts auch Vertrieb in DE wos die gibt?

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

75 euro?


----------



## frankstar (16. April 2002)

nabe: Weinman oder so 
Felge: Mavic 121 (ich finde die richtig cool, würd die auch nit gegen ne alex tauschen)


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

@mtb ja 75 Euro,  gelocht!

@trialfreak 
sorry aber des nervt langsam... lies halt weiter unten, da wurde schon gesagt wos die gibt.. 
alexrims is der Hersteller und beim Hersteller kann man meistens nix bestellen, dafür is in den meisten Fällen ein Vertrieb zuständig. Und die händler bestellens dann beim Vertrieb. geh halt auf die seite und kuck ob da die adresse für den D vertrieb steht, wenn du sie brauchst. Wenn du n teil fürs rad brauchst, dann geh halt zu irgendnem scheiss händler und frag ob er dir das teil z.b. die alex Felge bestellen kann oder ruf beim Hoffmann an und bestell sie dir da. Is das so schwer??

Chris


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

sorry!! habs aber jetzt kapiert


----------



## frankstar (16. April 2002)

was sagt ihr zu Ceramic beschichtung? 
lohnt sich das?

is ja quasi nur ein Bremsaspekt


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2002)

Also ich find Ceramic zu teuer! Außerdem weiß man nie wies Bremst... nagut wird schon besser sein als ohne! Aber belagsverschleiß von Trialbelägen nimmt ja auch zu. Ich find aber da Trialen irgendwie nen Statischeres Bremsen ist brauch man das nicht! Zu siehst ja und willst das das Rad Blockeirt. Also nicht son Hoher Reibwer um ne gute Verzögerung zu erlangen. Hinten unsinn. Vorne vieleicht! (Meine Meinung!)

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. April 2002)

bloss bekommt man Ceramic-Felgen doch bloss mit < 24mm breite.......


----------



## grandma (17. April 2002)

Ich habe damals 145 DM für die gelochte version bei hoffmann bikes bezahlt. Die ungelochte hat 95 DM gekostet. Könnt Ihr Euch also ca. in Euro umrechnen.
Das selber Lochen würde ich ohne Erfahrung nicht machen. Damit kann man sich die Stabilität der Felge auch leicht schrotten.

Olli


----------



## moth (17. April 2002)

danke erstma für die comments!

also ich hab ma bei hoffmann angefragt:
hügi 240 mit der alex 225

isn bischen viel für meinen geldbeutel... der meckert schon!  


allerdings versteh ich nich was ihr mit lochen meint... wird die felge etwa ohne löcher ausgeliefert und der händler/käufer muss dann noch die 36 oder eben 32 löcher selber reinmachen???  

@frankstar
die 121 is gut ja, die hatn kumpel! aber die 521 is ja der nachfolger un auch nich viel schlechter... würde ich vielleciht auch nehemn, is billiger 

* was haltet ihr eigentlich von der MAMMOTH oder ner MADD MAX???*

MFG moth


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. April 2002)

nein nein! mit lochen meint man das was du auf dem Bild vom Gonzos fahrrad siehst......in dem Thread "eure bikes" auf der letzten seite.

die werden aus gewichts und optischen gründen reingemacht.

mfg till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (17. April 2002)

achso, diese riesen löcher da...

das is doch schwachsinn!! wozu kauft man sich so ne dicke felge um dann die hälfte rauszuschnibbeln?

naja, ich kenne nur leutz die das teil ungelocht fahren! mein 20" is auch ungelocht!


MFG moth


----------



## frankstar (17. April 2002)

> bloss bekommt man Ceramic-Felgen doch bloss mit < 24mm breite.......



Sicher? Die 121 gabs auch mit Ceramic, und die is so ~ 31mm/30mm.

Madd Max? Ist das nit eigentlich ne 20" fürs BMX? 
Die kenn ich und die ist fett.

hm, nuja, also ich werde mir sicher irgendwo noch ne 121 herholen, wenns klappt. sieht optisch auch besser aus als die 521, wegen der Farbe 

und ne Hügi oder so.... später dann mal


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. April 2002)

Ach wenn man des Ding hat kann man getrost selberlochen!
Es geht halt nur um den Fräser. Ständerbohrmaschiene mit Höhenfestsetzung hätt ich... ich brauch nur nen 25mm Fräser.
aber ich würd die Löcher bei meinen Nächsten Hinterradfelge eh durchlochen. Hoffman meinte es is aber dann zu unstabiel, aber wie geht das dann bei der akutelen Megamofelge? Das is ne Alex DX32 in 36Loch komplett durchgelocht und wiegt so nurnoch 600Gramm. Des sind 100Gramm weniger als meine Alex von Hoffman in 32Loch. 32 Loch is ja eh schwerer als 36Loch, da ja weniger Löcher drin sind 

Ronny


----------



## grandma (17. April 2002)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wozu man mehr geld ausgibt (95 DM alex, ca. 80 DM 521 mavic) für ne stabile und schwere Felge, dann Löcher reinmacht, die das Gewicht wieder auf normales Niveau bringen (600 g komplett durchgelochte alex, 590 g mavic 521), aber das Ding unstabiler machen als ne billigere Felge, die von vornerein soviel wiegt. Tut mir leid, das ist dämlich.
Wenn man schwer ist macht es keinen Sinn, dann machen die 100g nicht wirklich soviel, sollte man lieber als Stabilitätsreserve behalten. Wenn man leicht ist, kann man nen kleineren Reifen fahren (der reicht dann auch für Druchschlagschutz (el gato z.B.) und dann braucht man auch nicht so ne hammerbreite Felge, damit der nicht rumschlabbert. Dann reicht auch ne 521, die auch saustabil,, oder sogar ne F519 für sehr leichte Fahrer.
Leute, die 60 kg wiegen, an allen Ecken und Enden noch 10 gramm einsparen wollen und dann ne DX 32 durchlochen, statt ne leichtere und billigere Felge zu kaufen, versteh ich nicht so ganz. Wozu das Ganze? Da dann nen schmalen reifen draufziehen macht keinen Sinn. Und nen fetten, der 1 kg und mehr wiegt erst recht nicht.


Olli


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. April 2002)

Es geht doch ums wegknicken, da machts eigentlich keinen untershcied ob 2.1 oder 2.35 ! die felgenbreite ist entscheidend! mitder d521 is mir mein reifen mehr rumgeschliddert als mit der Alex ! Und Stabilitätsmäßig macht das auch keinen unterschied! Das meiste halten immer die Speichen, die Felge macht mehr anner Steifigkeit die Speichen natürlich auch!!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (17. April 2002)

die alex is halt die beste felge für trial. die wird nich umsonst vom Grossteil der Trialer gefahren, im Wettkampf zumindest. die mavic sin ******** meiner meinung nach. aber das is ja jedem seine eigene Meinung. Die sin mir zu schmal. Die alex fährt sich um Welten besser, man hat viel besseres Gleichgewicht auf dem HR und der Reifen schmiert nich so weg. 

die megamo is keine DX 32. des is schon megamo. die wiegt ungelocht 600 glaub ich, nich gelocht. bin mir aber nich sicher,  Hab das mal irgendwo gelesen. Die hat ausserdem nur eine Kammer soviel ich weiss, während die Alex 2 hat. Deswegen is die megamo auch leichter. Anscheinend hält das schon wenn man ganz durchlocht.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. April 2002)

Also ich hab die mal gesehn und sieht aus wie ne alex und soll durchgelocht 600Gramm wiegen!

würd hinkommen vom Gewicht her!

Ronny


----------



## grandma (18. April 2002)

Die speichen machen sicherlich einen grossteil der stabilität aus, aber wenn die felge zu schwach ist, dann halten die speichen alleine das laufrad auch nicht zusammen, sondern reissen aus den ösen oder die felge knickt Dir beim landen auf ner kante einfach zusammen. Wenn Du bis durch die verschweissung frässt, dann macht das zwar am meisten gewicht, aber auch am meisten stabilität weg, ganz einfach. für leichte und smoothe fahrer get das vielleicht noch gut, aber für schwerere, oder nicht so supersmoothe aben dann eventuell nicht mehr.
Ist auch ein Unterschied, ob man eher hobby/street oder professionell wettkämpfe fährt. Ich würde halt nem hobbyfahrer eher raten, weniger gelt zu latzen und ne "normale" felge zu fahren, anstatt ne teure schwere dann noch lochen zu lassen, um sie leichter zu machen, nur um das teil beim nächsten unsanften Kantenkontakt zu himmeln. (ich weiss, dass die alex sehr stabil ist)
Zum wegknicken des Reifens:
Die Felgenbreite verbessert das sicherlich, aber eben im Verhältnis zur Reifenbreite. Wenn Du nen 3.0 gazzaloddi (nur ein anschauungsbeispiel) auf ner dx 32 mit nem el gato auf ner 521 vergleichst, dann ist das reifenhöhen/-breiten zu felgenbreiten verhältnis ähnlich, somit auch die tendenz wegzuknicken. Daher schrieb ich, dass leichtere fahrer mit schmaleren reifen und schmaleren felgen auch sinnvoll ausgestattet sind. 
Wenn sich jemand, obwohl er sehr leicht ist, unnötiges gewicht an sein trial rad schraubt, weil er glaubt, mit 0.5 bar und 2.6 reifen fahren zu müssen und dann halt ne breite dx 32 braucht, damit der krempel auch nicht wegnkickt, dann kann ich ihm auch nicht helfen. Klar sind das extreme, die ich als beispiel gebracht habe, sollte nur einiges veranschaulichen )

Was Pros angeht, jeff lenosky (mit seinen 95 kg) fährt ziemlich niedrigen Druck (wie man in videos wie evolve und revolution gut sehen kann) auf 521 mavic felgen. Viele denken, er fährt hauptsächlich street, das ist aber bullshit, er ist einer der weltbesten conpetition trialer und auch auf natural saugut.
Ryan Leech fährt Sun Rhyno Lite, die auch nicht breiter sind.

Nur zwei Beispiele, dass breite Felgen nicht das einzige sind, was geht.

Olli


----------



## ChrisKing (18. April 2002)

naja also dass jeff lenosky einer der weltbesten Wettbewerbstrialer is, das is sicher nich der Fall. In den USA is er sicherlich ne Grösse, aber international hat er nich alzu viel zu melden. Weder in der UCI noch in der BIU.


Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. April 2002)

Jo aber sowenig Luftdruck fahrne Lenosky und Co aucnicht!

Schick ihm ne Mail und frag nach!!!
Auf den Kanten iner Stadt is des immer shclimmer! Da muß ich auch mitner Alex udn was weiß ich wei Breite Reifen mind. 2 Bar fahrne und selbst da schlägts bei 5cm breiten objekten auf die man mitm Hinterrad trifft durch!

Breiter um so besser und auch mit löchern hält das! die Alex hat vonner Breite hergesehn mind. genaosoviel Material wie die D521

Ich bin jahre D521 und auchn Jahr ne X517 am Hinterrad gefahren. Und was man als quasi XC fahrer und dann versucht was an Trial mit der Felge das kannst vergessen, is fast so wie in Calbe soeiner auch mitner X517 hinten der hatte bestimmt 2,5bar drauf und am Hanghochhüpfen ist dem der Reifen einfach nurso nach rechts und links geschlappert! Bei ner 38mm Felge kannst mind. den Luftdruck hälften bevor das passiert. Und die Mavic is ebend dazwischen. Leichter isse und auch Stabieler als die Alex ohne Löcher!! muß ich zugeben!!!
Die kommt auch garantiert wieder an mein Dirt Bike, aber am Trialrad entscheidet für mich Gewicht, ausreichende Stabilität und Breite.

Ronny


----------



## moth (18. April 2002)

also die 121 die du meinst sind wahrscheinlich so grau mit nem kleinen grünton... das sin die CD, die habsch am dual hinten!! allerdings als 521!!!

also ich finde diese gewichtsoptimierung auf kosten der stabilität voll daneben! hab lieber was anständiges was auch hält! das zeugs is dann meistens auch billiger  
=> ich fahrn Monty X-Alps 

also mein dual zb wiegt an die 15kg un lässt sich derbe krass fahren, wenn man drauf sitzt merkt man das gewicht überhaupt nicht...

mh... naja is meine meinung!
MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. April 2002)

Also ich sagmal so!
Mein Bike wiegt so 9,5-10kg denk ich.
5 Sektionen, 4 Durchläufe. Masters is ja noch leicht aber trotzdem derbe ansträngend 2 Minuten hat man pro Sektion, da is nix mit ausruhen sondern rannhalten. Wer sowas schonmal durchgemacht hat oder durchmacht und nicht vorzeitig beendet, weiß was ich meine!

Außerdem bedeutet leicht nicht unstabiel und schwer nicht stabil!!

Dein X-Alps ist bestimmt in manchen dingen unstabieler als nen X-Lite. Schon weil bei den leichten Teilen genauer gearbeitet werden muß...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (18. April 2002)

@gonzo
Master is leicht? Fährst du in der Spur etwa ne nuller Runde? Des wär bisschen krass


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. April 2002)

Ups ich mein Expert fahrsch diesjahr!!!!
 hab mich da vertan!

Expert is leicht Masters is schwieriger!


----------



## ChrisKing (19. April 2002)

jo so is es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (19. April 2002)

Aber währ ja auch dumm wenn Masters leichter als Expert währ oder Elite leichter als Masters 

Ronny


----------



## moth (20. April 2002)

logisch, dass es viele teile gibt die leicht und stabil sin, auch logo dass am x-lite stabilere sachen dran sin als an meinem rad...

aber lohnt es sich so viel mehr zu bezahlen?? vielleciht wenn man wettkämpfe fährt, oke, da sag ich nix...

aber um nur so zu fahren muss es doch nur halten...

is ja eigentlich auch egal 
jedem das seine! hehe

MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2002)

Da hast du natrülich recht!!!
für jemand der wirklich nur zum spaß fährt wie ich eigentlich auch am meisten sollts eigentlich reichen "normale" Komponenten zu fahren. Aber es gibt leute denen ist des beste nich genuch 

Ronny


----------



## moth (22. April 2002)

ja doch, die solls geben! hab ich irgendwo mal gehört


----------



## gangstarr (22. April 2002)

> Speichen: 20mm DT Champion



Also die Speichen möchte ich mal sehen.

Ich fahre eine XT 2002 (36-Loch) mit Sun Rhyno Lite und Sapim-Speichen. Das Laufrad hats in sich. Wenn es gut eingespeicht ist (und das ist es by myself), dann kommt da so schnell nix dran. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Probs.
Kostenpunkt: ca. 64  für die XT-Nabe, 32,95  für die Rhyno, Speichen ca. 18 . Macht Pi mal Daumen 114,95 .

Bis denne!

PS: XT ist natürlich ohne Bremsscheibenaufnahme.


----------



## Ray (22. April 2002)

Rhyno Lite is der letzte scheiss hab nur Probleme damit... ich kann die Höhen- und Seitenschläge schon gar nicht mehr zählen die unzentrierbar geworden sind


----------



## gangstarr (22. April 2002)

> Rhyno Lite is der letzte scheiss hab nur Probleme damit... ich kann die Höhen- und Seitenschläge schon gar nicht mehr zählen die unzentrierbar geworden sind



Dann hast du dein Laufrad warscheinlich auf der Kirmes einspeichen lassen. Oder du hast Strohhalme als Speichen genommen.


----------



## Ray (22. April 2002)

Oder ich benutze mein Rad und lass es nicht wie Du in der Garage stehen und rede drüber wie toll es doch ist!


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. April 2002)

*LOL* der war gut 

Nene is aber so die Sun Felgen sind nicht so der Hit!!
Irgendwie son weiches Material!

Ronny


----------



## grandma (22. April 2002)

jo,
die haben ne ziemlich weiche alulegierung, daruch hat man schnell mal nen schlag drin, vor allem aber fette kerben, wenn man nicht so hohen luftdruck fährt.
die Alex fahre ich jetzt mit viel weniger druck und da ist nix dran, weder nachzentrieren nötig noch die kleinste Delle. Meine Rhyno Lite XL sah schon nach wenigen Wochen aus, als wäre die ohne reifen gefahren worden.

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gangstarr (22. April 2002)

Toller Spruch. Haste den aus deinem Song-Book?
Naja, aber wollen wir nicht weiter über die Fehler anderer sprechen. Wirst schon wissen, warum sie im Arsch ist.
Allerdings müsstest du wissen, wie oft man eine Felge zentrieren kann. Manche denken wirklich, dass man einen Seitenschlag von 15 cm und nen Höhenschlag von 10 noch zentrieren kann, ohne dass die Stabilität dabei flöten geht.

Tsetse....


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. April 2002)

also gangstarr69, wenn ich mir dein Bike "quasi" so angucke, dann  seh ich du fährst bestimmt Cross Country oder Maraton odersowas. Wir Trial, das is schon was anderes!!!

Und bei deinem 15cm Seitenschlag mit 10cm höhe, da hilft nurnoch der Hammer 

Ronny


----------



## gangstarr (22. April 2002)

@ gonzo
kommt "quasi" darauf an, welches bike du meinst. das dirt bike mit dem typischen 13.5'' Rahmen oder das CC-Bike mit dem untypischen 19'' Cross Country Rahmen.
An dem HardRock sind x517 dran. Das kann es also nicht sein.
Außerdem: Wenn die Rhyno so "weich" ist, warum ist sie denn dann ne Dual Slalom und Downhill Felge?
Ich fahre kein Trial. Wollte mich einfach mal nur einschalten, da ich "ein bischen" was vom laufrad-bau verstehe.


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. April 2002)

Jo ich versteh auchn bissel was vom laufradbau!
liegt vieleicht auch dadranne, weil man beim Trial mitm knappen luftdruck fährt, es schlägt nicht immer durch aber es kann aber ganz leicht und das is für die Sun irgendwie zuviel. am Vorderrad kann man die bestimmt gut fahren, aber hinten nich!

Ronny


----------



## Ray (22. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gangstarr69 _
> *da ich "ein bischen" was vom laufrad-bau verstehe. *



Anscheinend ja wohl nicht !


----------



## gangstarr (22. April 2002)

und warum. behaupten kann jeder.


----------



## Reini (30. Juni 2002)

So
da ich nach dem Monat etwas Geld habe will ich mir ein neues HR machen

Gedacht habe ich an

die Alex, ein Freund hat eine schwarze, angeblich ist das die Scheibenversion, die sich aber nur durch die Farben unterscheiden und die Bremsleistung nicht schlechter ist.....

DT Competition in schwarz
die blauen Nippel sind zwar ganz schön aber wie schaut es aus mit der Haltbarkeit. Ich hab gehört das die schnell kaputt werden wenn man sie nachzentriert

und die LX Silent Clutch, weil mir die CK und die Hügi einfach zu teuer sind


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Juni 2002)

ne hügi 240 bekommst du doch schon für 169 oder 145 als magura (halt mit scheibenversion)......

oder bei ebay sind gerade welche für 120 weggegangen (vr+hr!)


----------

